# 5x114.3 on 5x112 wobble redrill???



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

I recently bought a set of wheels that are 5x114.3 I have an Mkv thus I need 5x112. So I bought wobble bolts as well...I was on the fence with redrilling or wobble bolts... I didn't wanna ruin the wheels redrilling them and I was told when you redrill open faced wheels they never look right

Sooo the holes on the wheels have 12mm holes

I obv. Need to make the holes big enough to fit a 14mm bolt. Would it be better to have them redrilled into 5x112?? 
Would doing that make the bolts sit weird on the face of the wheel?
( will it be noticeable I redrilled them)
Or just have the holes made onto 14mm and use the wobble bolts

How do I figure out what size the hub on the wheels are?


Ok i searched around trying to get an answer about this.. I found similar situations, and a bunch of other people asking the same mindless questions about **** that was answered in the post before there's soooooo I'm joining the club

Thanks!!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

in order to use the wobble bolts the holes need to be drilled out to 16.3mm (a 5/8ths drill bit)


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> in order to use the wobble bolts the holes need to be drilled out to 16.3mm (a 5/8ths drill bit)


so either way there getting redrilled to 5x112?
it's just weather i choose to resleeve them to make them ONLY 5x112????


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

...??


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

just drill the existing holes out and use the wobbles .. people do it all the time to run 12mm merc wheels on newer audis/vws that require 14mm


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

i'm gonna swing by this wheel joint that redrills, refinishes n all that jazz.. talk to them and probably end up running wobbles..


----------

